# Protecting wood?



## keiralaw (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey, i am planning on converting a bookcase into a multi level home for my 2 ratties, however i have heard that the wood soaks up the urine and that is bad..

so what would you do to protect it?

I thought maybe if i had thick newspaper on the bottom and then i would have a thick fleece blanket on top that it would solve the problem

Do you have any suggestions?

Thankyou,


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

You can get floor protectors (plastic) at a home depot, osh, lows places like that and cut then to fit the shelves, then after that is done, lay down some towels/fleece!


----------



## keiralaw (Apr 11, 2007)

thankyou, i will definitely do that, somebody told me lino is good


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah i got yards of lino for Â£10 and ive used it everyware its fab-i use the bread knife to cut it to shape


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Just as an aside, I don't think you're supposed to use newspaper with rats. They'll get on it and get the ink all over them, and then while cleaning themselves they'll eat the ink and that's not good for them. Also, newspaper tends to just sit there and hold the urine in little puddles for them to get in.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Newspaper is a terrible bedding for any animal. I would never use it.

As for protecting the floors, prime the bookshelf with Kilz paint, and then cover the cage with linoleum.


----------

